# Grooming show Puppy Clip



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome!

Thanks for contributing this for everyone to see.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! Sophie's very patient with you  you did a great job training, and grooming her!


----------



## SophieGirl (Jul 17, 2009)

thank you. I was so excited to share all of my new knowledge of it since it was so hard for me to find the proper info on it.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Sophie looks gorgeous! I was very impressed she just stood there like no big deal. You explained everything well and certainly taught me a lot of tips. I will start grooming for the first time when I get my puppy. I don't see putting her in a show coat, but now I can give it a try if I choose to.

Great, easy to follow video. You could really see what you were demonstrating. Thanks!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it was an excellent point that even though the chest is supposed to come down to the elbow, you can help give the allusion of a longer leg by trimming the hair a bit higher.

One thing to remember too is that by leaving more hair on the front of the back leg and the back of the front leg, you can make a puppy look shorter backed which is more desirable.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

cbrand said:


> I think it was an excellent point that even though the chest is supposed to come down to the elbow, you can help give the allusion of a longer leg by trimming the hair a bit higher.
> 
> One thing to remember too is that by leaving more hair on the front of the back leg and the back of the front leg, you can make a puppy look shorter backed which is more desirable.


i'm glad you pointed that out.


----------



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been searching video's on youtube on puppy clip for show. I wish I could find someone who was actually doing it. this was helpful though since it was the only video i actually found regarding this.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the informative video!


----------

